# Springfield XD-40 stainless



## Specknreds (Jan 24, 2009)

I finally got it!!!!   Check out my new Springfield XD-40 stainless 4" barrel with XD gear.

I managed to squeeze off 3 rounds before it was too dark to see the target. It wasn't too bad for the first 3 rounds at 25 yards. I need to put a box or two through it. It might need the sight adjusted. I shot slightly to the left on every shot. Maybe just me??? :?: The gun shop talked me into the stainless version because it will be on the boat with me. So far, It's very user friendly and super easy to break down to clean. I will update when I get a few hundred rounds through it.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 25, 2009)

Congrats, I am sure you will be very happy with it.


----------



## whj812 (Jan 25, 2009)

I love those pistols!!! I plan on getting one someday!! Nice shooting man!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 26, 2009)

awww man thats the same one im gettin in march. i was going to get the black on olive untill i saw those stainless. awsome gun! the holsters that they come with are very nice to draw from too!


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 26, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> awww man thats the same one im gettin in march. i was going to get the black on olive untill i saw those stainless. awsome gun! the holsters that they come with are very nice to draw from too!



I wanted the black and olive also, but practical vs. want. The holster is nice. It is fitting mine a little too snug. It has a tension screw and I haven't had time to mess with it.

The gun shop had a olive XD V10 ported for $40 more. IT WAS SWEET! As much as I'm outdoors, it just doesn't make sense not to go with the stainless.

Now i'm waiting on my concealed weapon permit to come in.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 26, 2009)

All the stuff that comes with the xd's is really nice. The holster is nice, but the paddle holster that came with my dad's XD-M is definately nicer. It fits more securely to you. I have the stainless 4" XD 9mm, and my dad has an olive and stainless xd-m 9mm. I have shot both and both are sweet guns.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice!!

I think you're shooting fine at 25 yards. Once you get used to the trigger pull and the excitement of the new gun you'll be blowing the center out.

I haven't had a sight bad from a manufacturer yet on new guns that I bought. I had a hard time getting used to my Glock 27 because of its size when I first got it. But after a box of rounds I was doing better with it. You shot a helluva lot better than I did with my first 3 rounds...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 27, 2009)

> Now i'm waiting on my concealed weapon permit to come in



you and me and 10,000 other people brother :mrgreen: 

when i took my class last month the instructor said they sold 6,000 nc permits the prior week before :shock:


----------



## russ010 (Jan 27, 2009)

CWP - that's one thing I like about GA... you don't have to take a course. You go to the courthouse, fill out a piece of paper, go get fingerprinted and then bring all of that back with $50 to get it..


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 27, 2009)

> You go to the courthouse, fill out a piece of paper, go get fingerprinted and then bring all of that back with $50 to get it..



now yall are just rubbing it in....

we have to take an 8 hr class (i held the class at my place, so the instructer said i didnt have to pay. everyone else had to pay 80 bucks). after that, you go get 6 or 7 papers from the sheriffs office to fill out. when you bring them back in you get fingerprinted, and pay them 90 more dollars. then wait 6 to 8 weeks to get your permit .. :| i think they have a money racket going on....

i really enjoyed the class though. wanting to know when you can legally shoot somebody was the main reason i took it, and i think it will keep me out of jail some day


----------



## russ010 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think the class should a requirement to get the license honestly... it really deters a lot of the pin heads from getting them.

I'm not sure if you're aware of it, or if you can still do it... but, once you get your permit, you can go to other states department of ag websites looking for their CWP requirements. I say this because each state's license is good in a few other states... you can then send in a photocopy of your permit to that particular state along with a check to get a license good in that state, which will make your permit good in the other states associated with them. Then your permit will allow you to carry in almost all 50 states

I hope that makes sense, if not let me know and I'll try to write a clearer description.


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 27, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> Man thats a sweet gun congrats! So do they mail you your permit? In pa it was easy i walked to my local police filled out some paperwork. The next day they called and told me to pick up my backround check and i went to the courthouse were they took my picture and gave me my permit. Took me 28hrs total to get mine.
> Joe
> 
> Edit: russ is quicker to the draw than i am



You get a packet from the DMV, fill out the paperwork, get a picture, fingerprints, send to the MS highway patrol, once approved by them it goes to our local sheriff, and then they mail you your permit.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 28, 2009)

> I'm not sure if you're aware of it, or if you can still do it... but, once you get your permit, you can go to other states department of ag websites looking for their CWP requirements. I say this because each state's license is good in a few other states... you can then send in a photocopy of your permit to that particular state along with a check to get a license good in that state, which will make your permit good in the other states associated with them. Then your permit will allow you to carry in almost all 50 states



its also good to check those websights for the local laws on carrying handguns. every state has different laws. good to know before you go driving threw one pack'n


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2009)

With my License I have here in MA, I can pay a tiny fee for the ability to carry in NH and Maine. Worth it in my opinion instead of having to unload and pack your gun when you cross state lines.


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 28, 2009)

MS. has a signed 32 State reciprocal agreement and a verbal agreement with 10 more.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 28, 2009)

In ohio, or atleast for me i went through the police academy, but non academy people have to take 12 hours of instruction. I believe 8 in class, 4 on range with an instructor. Pay like 50 dollars and voi la you get your license. According to the new law though it only gives 7 days for your local sheriff office to give you the license.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 30, 2009)

hey speck

how much did you give for the gun? march is comming soon and ive been price shopping. found about a 40 dollar difference so far

thanks bud


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 30, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> hey speck
> 
> how much did you give for the gun? march is comming soon and ive been price shopping. found about a 40 dollar difference so far
> 
> thanks bud



Around $560 with tax. Academy had them for $10 cheaper, but it's 50 miles away. I've been searching the net for a good price on ammo. I bought a 100 rounds of hot FMJ's for $32. I do not believe that you will be disapointed. I am very happy with the 40, but wondering if I shouldn't have bought the 45ACP.


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 7, 2009)

Went to the range (old gravel pit) today. I now KNOW I made a good choice. Put 200 rounds threw it. After a couple of clips, I could keep all 12 rounds in the 6" black part of the target at 10 yards. After about a 100 rounds we moved to the 25 yard and for some reason I did even better. For fun I took a couple shots at my 50 yard target and was able to keep 8 out of 12 on the paper.

I found out why I was shooting to the left. I was squeezing with my whole hand as I was pulling the trigger.

I'm very impressed! Would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 9, 2009)

awsome news!

i had that same problem of pulling the gun to the side of the hand i was shooting with untill i got used to getting a high grip on the gun when drawing out of the holster. glad to here you like it im die'n to get mine, march couldnt come any quicker

25-50 yds is a tough shot w/ a pistol expecialy without having a fine bead to sight off of


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 25, 2009)

i went and talked to the gun dealer today about ordering up one. he said all he had a xd40 but not the stainless slide, and since there was a pistol shortage right now wouldnt let it go for under 650. sheeeeesh. im gonna go talk to a few other gun shops in the area and see if they cant get me one for around 550 at the most. if not, recon ill be getting a used pistol


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 25, 2009)

Loggerhead, I have more info. for you. I still love it very much, but I took a friend to the range because he wanted to shoot one before he bought one. They didn't have the 40 cal. instock so he bought the 45. We went to the range Tuesday (off for Mardi Gras) and I shoot the 45 a whole lot better. The 40 has a very sharp kick and will make you flinch. The 45 has more off a straight back, not as bad kick. Like I said, I'm very happy with the XD 40 and will keep it, but I also shot a Glock 45 for the first time Tues. and put 10 rounds in less than a 3" group at 10yds :?: I am keeping a 6" or less group at 10yds and 25yds with the XD. I know have over 500 rounds through it and 4 different brands of ammo with no jams or trouble of any type except for my wife complaining about all of the ammo i've bought.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 26, 2009)

lol i bet, those shells arnt getting any cheaper

thanks alot for the info. i think its going to come down to what i can find the best deal on. ive found alot of used glocks around 400 bucks here, but im not convinced i want one yet. they're awsome guns i just want something that looks alittle meaner. as far as the 45 shooting better, great news. i'd rather go up than down :mrgreen: 

thats some pretty close shot groups ill cheers to that


----------



## switchback (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats on a sweet pistol.


----------

